# Felt 2013 z85



## lin013190 (Apr 24, 2014)

I found a craigslist ad for a 2013 felt z85 with shimano 105 pedals for 700. I think it's new. Never really ridden. The handle bar tapes are still on. I'm going check it out later this week.

Is this too good to be true?​


----------



## dd123 (Sep 14, 2012)

lin013190 said:


> I found a craigslist ad for a 2013 felt z85 with shimano 105 pedals for 700. I think it's new. Never really ridden. The handle bar tapes are still on. I'm going check it out later this week.
> 
> Is this too good to be true?​


Looks like a good deal
If it fits you buy it

don't think its too good to be true...


----------



## Madeirafelt (Apr 3, 2014)

Did you get it? Sounds like a good deal.


----------



## lin013190 (Apr 24, 2014)

Madeirafelt said:


> Did you get it? Sounds like a good deal.


Yep, i got it. It's great.


----------



## Madeirafelt (Apr 3, 2014)

Nice, add some Rolf Vigors for your next upgrade. Depending on your level of riding, a Retul fit by an experienced fitter makes a big difference. At least it did for me.

Enjoy!


----------



## lin013190 (Apr 24, 2014)

Madeirafelt said:


> Nice, add some Rolf Vigors for your next upgrade. Depending on your level of riding, a Retul fit by an experienced fitter makes a big difference. At least it did for me.
> 
> Enjoy!


Cool. I'll look into it.


----------

